# Ram Powell report



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not often we fish the rigs close to Orange Beach because of the pressure there, but the conditions looked favorable and we had some of our favorite live baits of the year. Water was cobalt blue and with two tuna baits from the riggers, we chipped away at the schoolie yellowfin. We trolled up a small tuna and put him back out and within 10 minutes, had this nice 400 class blue put on a great show. No pics of her, but plenty of video.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report! Seems like this was the weekend for the blues! Congrats!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> It's not often we fish the rigs close to Orange Beach because of the pressure there, but the conditions looked favorable and we had some of our favorite live baits of the year. Water was cobalt blue and with two tuna baits from the riggers, we chipped away at the schoolie yellowfin. We trolled up a small tuna and put him back out and within 10 minutes, had this nice 400 class blue put on a great show. No pics of her, but plenty of video.


This was when?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

sbarrow said:


> This was when?


July 13, 2013


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty fish Woody. What were the baits? Were y'all drifting them on top from the riggers??


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & great eats on those Tuners!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Haoleguy (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice haul :thumbup:


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We live baited at Ram Powell Sat am from daylight until about 9 a.m. Had a blue about 450 chase one of our baits and then jump right behind the boat several times. She was right up tight on the rig. We left to go find a rip to the east. Looks like we gave up too soon!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice pile of YF and congrats on the Blue!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch. I knew we should have gone on to the Ram but we stayed at Marlin and Beer Can Friday night and Sat morning with not much to show for it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Pretty fish Woody. What were the baits? Were y'all drifting them on top from the riggers??


Hardtails for the tunas. Small tuna for the blue. Everything goes up in the riggers to keep em separated



skindeep said:


> We live baited at Ram Powell Sat am from daylight until about 9 a.m. Had a blue about 450 chase one of our baits and then jump right behind the boat several times. She was right up tight on the rig. We left to go find a rip to the east. Looks like we gave up too soon!!


Chris, there were a couple smaller boats (contender maybe) there when we pulled up, along with Restitution 3.


----------

